#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Сунь У-кун.

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья, если помните то в я как то говорил о том что  адаптирую "Путешествие на запад" для детей. Однако грызут меня таки сомнения, а получается ли у меня это? С вашего позволения я бы привел бы отрывок из текста дабы Вы оценили и покритиковали.

----------


## Aleksey L.

привет, Хомяк. 
я немного читал тот перевод на русский, что бытует и могу сказать, что он весьма и весьма достойный. Это касается и прозы и множества стихов.

А если еще учесть то, что есть электронные версии всех 4х томов произведения с иллюстрациями, то непонятно, зачем выполнять заново сей кропотливый труд, достойный разве что литературного гения.

----------

Ersh (26.03.2009), Поляков (26.03.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Однако грызут меня таки сомнения, а получается ли у меня это?


Лет с 7-8 про Сунь Укуна можно читать без всякой адаптации. Как писать для тех кто меньше? Есть известная фраза Маршака: "Для детей надо писать, как для взрослых, только лучше."

Посмотрите книгу Корнея Чуковского "От двух до пяти". Там и о детском языке, и о том как писать для детей.

Мне кажется, что это дело совершенно неподъемное, если вы не наделены особым даром и чутьем.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.03.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Лет с 7-8 про Сунь Укуна можно читать без всякой адаптации. Как писать для тех кто меньше? Есть известная фраза Маршака: "Для детей надо писать, как для взрослых, только лучше."
> 
> Посмотрите книгу Корнея Чуковского "От двух доя пяти". Там и о детском языке, и о том как писать для детей.
> 
> Мне кажется, что это дело совершенно неподъемное, если вы не наделены особым даром и чутьем.


ссылка супер. теперь точно у меня получится гораздо лучше. Уважаемый Поляков если честно то детям в оригинале я Сунь У-куна читать бы не дал. слишком много там крови и агресии

----------


## Поляков

> если честно то детям в оригинале я Сунь У-куна читать бы не дал. слишком много там крови и агресии


Не помню сколько мне было лет, но про царя обезьян я начал читать после "Острова сокровищ". По сравнению с мрачной уголовщиной Стивенсона, Сунь Укун смотрится вполне невинно. А если сравнить со сказками тысячи и одной ночи...  :Big Grin:  Сорри за офтоп, удачи в начинании.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ну скажем так дружище скромно говоря не 1001 ночь пишу. а буддийскую лит-ру для дитев!

----------


## Ersh

Да ладно, пусть пишет, все равно через пару месяев его ум придумает что-нибудь новенькое.

----------

Good (30.03.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Перечитайте Хомяк русские детские сказки, хотя бы про то как Жихарка лисичку в печку посадил и поймете, что детишки весьма адаптированы к крови и агрессии. Нормальные деревенские детишки с детства видят как забивают домашнюю скотину и у них не возникает от этого никаких неврозов и психозов. Детишки вам фору дадут по устойчивости психики. А уж Суньюкунь это для них вообще нечто вроде мультиков про хорошего зайчика и плохого волка. Главное что справедливость в конце побеждает. Единственно что долго читать толстые книжки может быть утомительно. Но я помнится в детстве не одну библиотеку поглотил без особого разбора.

Будь я редактором передач для детей так вообще бы запустил на радио чтение всех четырех томов "Путешествия на Запад". Дети были бы в восторге. Прекрасный русский язык прекрасного переводчика, великолепно знавшего старокитайский.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Перечитайте Хомяк русские детские сказки, хотя бы про то как Жихарка лисичку в печку посадил и поймете, что детишки весьма адаптированы к крови и агрессии. Нормальные деревенские детишки с детства видят как забивают домашнюю скотину и у них не возникает от этого никаких неврозов и психозов. Детишки вам фору дадут по устойчивости психики. А уж Суньюкунь это для них вообще нечто вроде мультиков про хорошего зайчика и плохого волка. Главное что справедливость в конце побеждает. Единственно что долго читать толстые книжки может быть утомительно. Но я помнится в детстве не одну библиотеку поглотил без особого разбора.


знаешь брат у меня тоже не сопли в сахаре. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> знаешь брат у меня тоже не сопли в сахаре.


Я понимаю Хомяк что вы занимаетесь изящной словесностью для милых детишек и выражаетесь изысканно и образно, но все же извольте прояснить мне неразумному что вы под "соплями в сахаре" подразумеваете.  Возможно вы используете некий образ из сумеречного языка тантрийских йогов, но увы! образование мое слабовато и такого выражения я там пока не встречал. Всегда рад новому и  яркому. заранее благодарю за проповедь о "соплях в сахаре". Возможно общение с китайской литературой вас натолкнуло на эти каллиграфические изыски в словесности. Они ведь скажут ласково человеку сыночек, а подразумевают что "я ласкал твою матушку" (если изящно выразиться).

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я понимаю Хомяк что вы занимаетесь изящной словесностью для милых детишек и выражаетесь изысканно и образно, но все же извольте прояснить мне неразумному что вы под "соплями в сахаре" подразумеваете.  Возможно вы используете некий образ из сумеречного языка тантрийских йогов, но увы! образование мое слабовато и такого выражения я там пока не встречал. Всегда рад новому и  яркому. заранее благодарю за проповедь о "соплях в сахаре". Возможно общение с китайской литературой вас натолкнуло на эти каллиграфические изыски в словесности. Они ведь скажут ласково человеку сыночек, а подразумевают что "я ласкал твою матушку" (если изящно выразиться).


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   да они такие.

----------


## Good

> Да ладно, пусть пишет, все равно через пару месяев его ум придумает что-нибудь новенькое.


Новую игрушку.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

злые вы. 


у вас что меньше игрушек чем у меня? если так то примите меня в ученики.

если честно я не приятно удивлен реакцией большинства

----------


## Ersh

Ты прав, Гамлет. Только неприятно пишется вместе.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ты прав, Гамлет. Только неприятно пишется вместе.


прости брат Ёрш сделай скидку я не русский и был двоечником :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> злые вы. 
> 
> у вас что меньше игрушек чем у меня? если так то примите меня в ученики.
> 
> если честно я не приятно удивлен реакцией большинства


Sorry, если обидел Вас. Просто как раз в этот момент читал комментарий Утиямы Роси  на Бэндова, Догэна. Там так и сказано, не о вас конечно же, а о всех нас: "Во-первых, люди в этом мире любят играть с игрушками. Им всегда кажется, что чего-то не хватает, если у них под рукой нет игрушек. Они развлекаются, играя отношениями с другими. Пианино, камеры, гольф или машины являются объектами удовольствия для таких людей. Это легко понять, но на самом деле много работать, лезть по социальной лестнице, даже учиться или проводить исследования может быть не чем иным, как игрой с игрушками. Среди всех дел человека, нет ни одного, где бы мы могли жить нашу собственную жизнь, не развлекаясь с игрушками. Только сидение дзадзэн свободно от него. В этом состоит одно из чудес дзадзэн". 

"Как я часто говорю, почти всё, чем мы занимаемся, является игрой с игрушками. Даже когда мы практикуем дзадзэн, то легко превращаем его в игрушку".

"Есть люди, которые играют с дзадзэн как с игрушкой. Например, некоторые священники в храмах тратят деньги на рекламу, чтобы собрать людей для группы дзадзэн. Такие священники во время сидения часто пойманы в мыслях, глядя на спины других людей. Они могут думать о том, что поскольку пришло так много человек, то им нужно сделать роскошный зал для дзадзэн, и так они будут думать, как построить дзэндо. Конечно же, они не делают этого на свои собственные деньги, а бродят по округе, собирая необходимые средства. Поскольку такие священники на самом деле не посвящают себя дзадзэн, то вполне естественно, что их последователи тоже не практикуют серьезно. В результате, когда священник соберёт нужное количество денег для постройки зала для дзадзэн, то туда никто не придёт сидеть. Я знаю множество таких примеров. Эти священники просто играют с дзадзэн как с игрушкой". 

"Самое важное - это не играть с какими-либо игрушками. Мы должны вложить в практику всё наше тело и ум". 

Вот здесь этот текст http://antaiji.dogen-zen.de/rus/Book...Chapter3.shtml

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

да брат так и есть. надеюсь я не стану как эти священники.

----------


## Ersh

> прости брат Ёрш сделай скидку я не русский и был двоечником


Я-то здесь при чем? Я тебя как раз люблю.
Дети тебе тоже буделать скидку? Или все-таки стоит для них постараться? Выучить язык, получить хотя бы общее понимание о филологии, о теории мифа... Может даже Проппа почитаешь?
Или это - с места в карьер, авось получится?
Я к тому, что ты даже не понимаешь, во что ввязываешься.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.03.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Сейчас, кстати выходит новый тайваньский мультфильм по "Путешествию".

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я-то здесь при чем? Я тебя как раз люблю.
> Дети тебе тоже буделать скидку? Или все-таки стоит для них постараться? Выучить язык, получить хотя бы общее понимание о филологии, о теории мифа... Может даже Проппа почитаешь?
> Или это - с места в карьер, авось получится?
> Я к тому, что ты даже не понимаешь, во что ввязываешься.


Брат Ерш прости меня за выражение. тестировал то что получается на детях в смысле давал читать, читал сам или читали родители. вроде детишки довольны  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Сейчас, кстати выходит новый тайваньский мультфильм по "Путешествию".


который сделан в 3д?

----------


## Ersh

> который сделан в 3д?


Нет, рисованый

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Брат Ерш есть ссылка на эту инфу?

----------


## Ersh

Вот отсюда принесло http://anmo-222.livejournal.com/177116.html

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.03.2009)

----------

